# Wanted Royal Harbour Resort / Thornbury, ON Jan22-25/Feb12-16



## torontobuyer (Jan 7, 2015)

We have stayed before and this resort suits our family of three. We are interested in renting on the following dates:

January 22nd-25th and/or Feb 12th-15th. 

This can be done many ways. If you own theses weeks, easy. If you own another week, swap it. Or all owners, can simply book "bonus" time, which we will pay for, plus some for your trouble. And this way not only helps us vacation, it's absolutely free for you to do, as RHR allows it's TS owners to do this. As everything goes on our credit card, not yours.

Prefer the cheaper studio, but a two bedroom will do.


----------



## torontobuyer (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like Jan 22 weekend might have to be edited out. However, doesn't seem like I can go and edit my first posting to do this. Even bothers me that I can't fix "theses" misspelling.


----------

